
ARM Takes Wing: Qualcomm ARM vs. Intel CPU Comparison - majke
https://blog.cloudflare.com/arm-takes-wing/
======
dmitrygr
Besides go dropping the ball on aarch64, it looks like the days of Intel are
numbered in every place where perf per watt matters.

That, or Intel has to actually wake-up their R&D department that's been in
hibernation for the last decade of their desktop and server de facto monopoly.

~~~
0xbear
I don’t think so. Intel has world leading fab capabilities. Once they shrink
the process, perf per watt ratio should improve quite a bit. It will be a
really hard slog for everybody else to roll out 7nm and beyond.

~~~
booblik
There is only so far you can shrink. Also Intel’s architecture is way more
complex, due to legacy support. Qualcomm for example do not support ARM 32 bit
instructions at all, only the new 64-bit ones. If Intel could do the same,
they would be better off. Alas it’s too late. I think if they went this way
with Itanium, 64-bit, fixed sized ISA, instead of VLIW it would be wise. Just
thinking about the complexity of the decoder that jas to cope with intructions
ranging from 1 byte to 32 byte!

------
ksec
Why no love for AMD's EPYC?

~~~
rurban
Energy costs. Watt per throughput. Power 9 or RISC V might be the other
alternatives, but you really need <20nm fabs, which only x86 and arm have so
far. Power will be 14nm soon

